# My Set! Brazilian Cruze with Focal, JL Audio & RockfordFosgate



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Focal Solid4 Stereo Amplifier (soon to be replaced for the Focal FPS4160) and JL Audio HD1200/1 mono amplifier + 4farad capacitor.


































Optima YellowTop auxiliary battery (the trunk side will be fiber mounted.)


























JL Audio 12w7AE-3 subwoofer in a H.O. box designed by the JL Audio guys (Steve Turrisi and Eric Cole)


















































Some videos I made.
Focal BAM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGsXhqQo-j0


The sub flexing the car
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZN9CM61YcA


Sub Excursion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz6Zbboq0i4


A little demo before I change the HU.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiIJNDjv9b4


Sorry for the LARGE amount of pictures.. I have A LOT more, so I had to resume it..


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fantastic!

I love the gear and the install. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> I love the gear and the install. Keep the pictures coming!


I have +500 pictures from everything I've done... My set thread in our club has +20 pages. I will select the best ones


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome!

More pics and get us more members from Brazil, will be cool to have you guys on here. You are all welcome!


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Awesome!
> 
> More pics and get us more members from Brazil, will be cool to have you guys on here. You are all welcome!


I will keep this updated! 

We have a few members here, but they just don't post things..


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

I just realized that you guys have a right place for projects.. Can some moderator send this thread to there?

sorry about that hehe


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Just a little update... Now thats my set.
Pure i20 hifi dockstation
Alpine PXA-H800 + RUX-C800 connected via optical toslink
Focal FPS4160 + HighCap
Focal KRX2 Midbass
Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L3SE fullrange
JL Audio HD1200/1
JL Audio 12w7AE-3
Optima Yellowtop
Big3
Focal ES4, ES25 and ER1 cables.
redone trunk
etc...


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

any pics of the finished install?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome Everton, love the build so far.
This is actually the best place for your audio build so it gets more exposure. If you do other modifications to your Cruze, you're welcome to start another thread in the build section and link this one to it.

Was your dealer able to flash the new stereo? I know many would like to the same here.

Keep the updates coming.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

The legatia pod isn't done yet.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Mick said:


> Welcome Everton, love the build so far.
> This is actually the best place for your audio build so it gets more exposure. If you do other modifications to your Cruze, you're welcome to start another thread in the build section and link this one to it.
> 
> Was your dealer able to flash the new stereo? I know many would like to the same here.
> ...


Thanks. I will

actually, me and my friend got a virgem circuit for the HU. When we connected it to my car, it recorded my VIN number and it worked like a charm. The only problem was that the software was from buick and we couldn't update it to chevrolet because it was a conflict in the dealer (my VIN car is from the LT, but the HU is from the LTZ), so we tricked the dealer computer with a factory destroided LTZ and it updated. We will adapt the rear view camera too. When this is done, I will post here


----------

